# All these BOOKS?!?!?!?!



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

To better prepare myself for my endeavor at the CIA, I have read (some twice) or are in the midst of reading these titles to go along with several years of kitchen experience. If any of you can give me some more suggestions as to what else to pick up I would greatly appreciate the help.

The Making of a Chef, & The Soul of a Chef; by Michael Ruhlman
Culinary Artistry, & Becoming a Chef; by Dornenburg & Page
The Making of a Pastry Chef; by Andrew MacLauchlan
If You Can Stand the Heat; by Dawn Davis
The Complete Guide to the Art of Modern Cookery & Ma Cuisine; by Auguste Escoffier
The Professional Chef; CIA
The Art of Garde Manger; CIA
The Fourth Star; by Leslie Brenner
American Cookery; by James Beard

I also have on order Larousse Gastronomique, On Food and Cooking:The Science and Lore of the Kitchen; McGee, as well as Kitchen Confidential; Anthony Bourdain

Not to mention that I am the proud owner of almost 150 other cookbooks, and have access to another 7000+ of which my aunt owns who has just finished writing her second cookbook, Food Festival USA; by Becky Mercuri

Thanks for taking the time to read this post.... hope to hear from some of ya!

Ciao....paisan :smiles:


----------



## rickh (Sep 26, 2002)

You going there to teach  Nice reading material


----------



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

Ill be entering as a freshman in the Culinary Arts program on December 3rd. Im trying to get prepare myself as much as possible! Id like to try and get as much as possible from this and hopefully enter their new Italian program when I graduate. Any additions to my list would be a great help. 

Ciao...paisan:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ea paisan,
watta u tawkin bout, Italian program? Please explain.
grazie


----------



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

Buonjourno! The Italian program at the CIA is: Cucina e Cultura.... sponsored by the Italian trade comission. Its a fifteen week program offered to 18 high level CIA graduates. (3.0 GPA per semester) It deals with the food and history of regional Italian cuisine. From what I understand, it goes much more in depth than what they are able to cover in the few weeks they have with the students in the AOS degree program. Two students are selected from each class by the instructors for a 2 week all expense paid trip to Italy. It is now posted on the CIA's website if you care to look.

Ciao....paisan :chef:


----------



## rickh (Sep 26, 2002)

well then congrats!


----------

